# gefunden werden



## dave_ (11. Dezember 2002)

Eine seite von mir ( http://www.meuvo.de - nicht schlagen für design  )
ist jetzt schon länger im netz und wird immer noch nicht von suchmaschienen gefunden.

ich habe ausführliche meta tags gesetzt, naja schaut sie euch ma besten einfach mal an.
Im title kommen die wichtigsten worte auch vor, habe sie bei google angemeldet, aber wenn ich bsp nach "Freising wintergarten" suche, wird sie nicht aufgeslitet, nicht mal auf seite 5102323, wie bekomme ich die auf bessere plätze?

habt ihr noch irgendwelche tips, oder könnt ihr einen service (website) empfehlen, mit dem ich die seite gleich bei ein paar suchmaschienen eintragen kann, falls das überhaupt etwas bringt?

bitte helft, erfahrungen, tipps usw erwünscht


----------



## schwarzfahrer (13. Dezember 2002)

hoi!

das kann natürlich mehrere gründe haben:

z.b. ist mir bei deiner seite als erstes aufgefallen das die index seite ein frameset ist. suchmaschinen können mit frames für gewöhnlich nicht umgehen. lösung: eine vorschaltseite die keine frames enthält. dort packst du deine ausführlichen metatags rein und wartest.

ich bin mir sicher das problem liegt hier.
schlecht ist nur das suchmaschinen nicht unbedingt "schnell" sind. heisst das es ein bisschen dauern kann bis du deine seite findest.

adios


----------



## sam (15. Dezember 2002)

hmmm
*
Die Seite http://www.meuvo.de/ konnte nicht gefunden werden.*
könnte dran liegen, dass die seite nicht da ist ^^

was mich interessieren würde: wie stell ichs an, dass z.b. google auch meine php-dateien durchsucht?
z.b. tutorials.php?cat=css durchsucht google nicht...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *hmmm
> 
> Die Seite http://www.meuvo.de/ konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> *


Bei mir ist die Seite da, aber Frames sind eher suchmaschinen-feindlich ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. Dezember 2002)

http://www.google.de/addurl.html
vielleicht hilft das


----------



## cocoon (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> was mich interessieren würde: wie stell ichs an, dass z.b. google auch meine php-dateien durchsucht?
> z.b. tutorials.php?cat=css durchsucht google nicht...



mod_rewrite sollte da helfen.


----------



## sam (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *mod_rewrite sollte da helfen. *


hört sich gut an, danke


----------

